# need a smile??



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

see, told you you'd be smiling!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Some of those are photoshopped right? Like the white persian. And what is that last creature? They are all too cute and yep I'm smiling.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol yeah the hanging hamsters one is too, and probably others, but they're too cute still!!! lol


----------



## myfunnyvalentine (Mar 9, 2010)

Baby animals really look weird in a cute kinda way though.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

That really did bring a smile to my face! Hard to say which is my favorite, but I'm leaning towards the persian kitten- I love it's cute little skillet face!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My fave is the baby bunny! Look at those adorable little feet! Thanks for this. Nice to smile!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

The last one is a sugar glider. Cute pictures!


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww thankyou! They really did help put a smile on my face this morning


----------

